# How can I improve?



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 22, 2021)

I don’t like the thought of a light box per se. Solely because my room is already VERY cluttered with antiques. I do have a set up, but I’m realizing how lacking it is. How can I improve ? Also, anyone know what the little clear bottle is by the MOM bottle? Any Texas bottle collector would know.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 22, 2021)

Gebhardt Eagle Chili Powder


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Gebhardt Eagle Chili Powder


The prize goes to nhpharm !
_*YOU GET A BRAND NEW*_... *nothing.*


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 28, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I don’t like the thought of a light box per se. Solely because my room is already VERY cluttered with antiques. I do have a set up, but I’m realizing how lacking it is. How can I improve ? Also, anyone know what the little clear bottle is by the MOM bottle? Any Texas bottle collector would know.
> View attachment 230013
> View attachment 230012
> View attachment 230014


I'd say get rid of the paneling. it seems to blend everything together making it hard to see what's what. Not that it's a bad thing to blend, it's just harder to separate when blended so well.

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Sep 28, 2021)

In our old place we painted the paneling a lighter color and what a world of difference.  The wood "furniture" didn't blend in, and really lightened things up.


----------



## Toma777 (Sep 29, 2021)

When it comes to displays, mirrors help a lot, and they add spaciousness to a room. I added mirrors into my glass display cabinets, and it really helped lighten things up, and gives a 360 degree view of the items inside the cabinets. 

A lot of my bottles are in oak books shelves (without mirrors). I probably should add mirrors to them also.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Sep 29, 2021)

*PHOTOGRAPHING BOTTLES*
-
Before acquiring a light box and a larger illuminated 'shooting' table I used this very simple set up using natural daylight which achieved good results.
You don't have to use a tri-pod but just something solid and steady on which to rest your camera or phone, this gives a consistent distance and angle from the subject if taking photos of a number of items. It takes a little experimenting to suit your own particular circumstances but with very little effort or expense I think everybody could achieve reasonable results.

-



-



-



-



-
​


----------



## Toma777 (Sep 29, 2021)

The bay window really helps.


----------

